# where would I start if I wanted a flintlock.



## leftystar (Oct 17, 2016)

Priced some traditional flintlock at cabela's and their expensive. where or who is a good person to get in touch with about buying a flint lock.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2016)

You will not find a cheap flintlock. If you do, you will not be happy with it at all. Pedersoli makes a good-quality gun for the money. You can probably find them on the Dixie Gun Works site. Tennessee Valley Muzzleloading makes some nice rifles for the money, also.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Check out Midsouth Shooters Supply, they have good prices on Lyman rifles. I bought a Lyman Great Plains rifle from them many years ago. The GPR looks more like a real plains rifle than most any on the market. It is a good rifle.
Finished rifle (my recommendation) or kit, your pleasure.

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/dept/muzzleloaders/rifle?brand=lyman-products&currentpage=1


----------



## stabow (Oct 17, 2016)

Check American long rifles.com and go to the items for sale.


----------



## GA native (Oct 17, 2016)

What about a used muzzle loader? That might be a way to break into it for cheaper. I've seen em on the GON marketplace. There's a Lyman Great Plains flintlock on the marketplace right now.

There are also the kits by Traditions. A Kentucky long rifle can be had for $300. Some assembly required. http://www.cabelas.com/product/shoo...hotguns/_/N-1115738/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104641380


----------



## frankwright (Oct 17, 2016)

You can find a decent price on a Lyman trade Rifle. It is sort of a Hawken style.


----------



## leftystar (Oct 18, 2016)

Ive looked at a few of those sites thanks guys. When I get rigged up I'll post a picture.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 19, 2016)

frankwright said:


> You can find a decent price on a Lyman trade Rifle. It is sort of a Hawken style.



I know an old guy who was somewhat involved in the design of the Lyman Great Plains rifle, and he said that some parts of it were made from castings from an original Samuel Hawken rifle. The Leman trade rifle replica is a good design, but less Hawken-ish.


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 20, 2016)

After shooting a buck this year with my percussion Hawken, I've been bitten by the BP bug again and want a flintlock.  I may have to pay off some bills first but a full stocked Jager or other flintlock in .54 caliber will be my next purchase.  

In the meantime, I'll enjoy the shopping and researching.  

I've read some comments about the frizzen not closing tightly and powder spilling out.  Not a problem at the range but I'll want to hunt with it.  Since I'll probably be buying online, it something I'm concerned about.  

I guess what I should ask is:  What should I be looking for and be wary of when looking for a first flintlock.  Realistically I think my budget for this will be about a $1000 on the upper end


----------



## stabow (Oct 20, 2016)

Just my opinion. I would look for one that had a Chambers lock a top quality lock is very desirable then the barrel is next.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 20, 2016)

leoparddog said:


> After shooting a buck this year with my percussion Hawken, I've been bitten by the BP bug again and want a flintlock.  I may have to pay off some bills first but a full stocked Jager or other flintlock in .54 caliber will be my next purchase.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll enjoy the shopping and researching.
> 
> ...



You can get a flintlock in the white for about your budget from Tip Curtis's frontier shop in Tennessee. This means all the assembly has been done but you will finish the wood and metal. Tip builds from top quality components such as a Siler Lock and Colrane or Rice barrels. I've heard he builds a pretty good rifle.
I called him once about some components and he told me he had a lot of rifles in the white ready for sale. I think Mr. Tip just likes to build rifles.
If you want to build one then figure the parts will cost you from a low of about $650. to a grand or more, depending on the grade of wood you want. These are referred to as Kit guns. But it's actually just a set of the proper parts to build a particular style rifle. You will need to possess a good level of wood and metal working skills to complete a good working and looking rifle from one of these kits. But when you do you will have a quality firearm.
As far as powder leaking from the pan, yes, it might if steps are not taken to correct it. With the lock off the gun close the frizzen and hold it to a light. Where you see light coming through is where it might leak a little powder. To fix this I use inletting black painted on either the friz or pan, then close the friz and open it back up. Where you see spots of this black on the pan indicates the high spots. I use swiss files, regular files or a diamond hone as neccessary to take these spots down. Just file these spots taking care to keep the files flat, then check again and repeat. Keep doing this until only tiny amounts of light can be seen, or none at all. I think the builder should do this as part of final fitting before selling the rifle.
Just my opinion but I would look for a Isacc Haines type rifle. You should get a Chambers large Siler lock, (I order mine direct from Chambers Flintlocks)and a 38" C weight, swamped barrel. These rifles balance great, are fairly lightweight and are very comfortable to shoot.
As you get deeper into this just ask questions.


----------

